# BOOM! Chatoyance alert!



## CharlesH (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey guys,

Super awesome ironwood burl there! See pictures yourself!

Clicky the thumbnails! 

Comments welcomed,

Charles


----------



## bensoelberg (Jan 28, 2011)

Chatoyance indeed!!!  That is some great wood!


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 28, 2011)

Unbelievable!!You make that look like glass!! Nice photography too by the way


----------



## hunter-27 (Jan 28, 2011)

Come back when you learn to put on a finish...............Seriously, that is AWSOME!:wink:


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful pen.


----------



## bench1holio (Jan 28, 2011)

sweeeet as!

i dont know how you get those pics charles..


----------



## aggromere (Jan 28, 2011)

As always your pens are magnificient and your photo skills make me mad!!!!!LOL


----------



## PenPal (Jan 28, 2011)

*Charles*

Since obsession is nine points of the law you have succeeded I had a gaze also as you request on your post at more of your pens. I want you to know my parcel from America arrived this morning containing some choice blanks of the same wood, I have a question to keep the clarity and lighten the deep dark colour of Desert Ironwood burl did you finish only with CA?

Your pen is deep and has a brilliant finish, was going to suggest it is a keeper but so also I would repeat this with all your other pens.

Please send me a pm with some advice you have aroused my curiousity.

Many thanks for showing your pen.

Peter.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Jan 28, 2011)

Nothing like a quality CA finish to bring depth to a cool piece of wood.


----------



## boxerman (Jan 28, 2011)

WOW awesome pen.


----------



## greggas (Jan 28, 2011)

Bravo Charles !


----------



## USAFVET98 (Jan 28, 2011)

hunter-27 said:


> Come back when you learn to put on a finish...............Seriously, that is AWSOME!:wink:



LOL  Thats funny!


----------



## David Keller (Jan 28, 2011)

I guess it's alright.  I mean, if you like drop dead gorgeous wood and a smooth, glass-like finish.  If you're into those kind of things then sure, it's a nice looking pen.


----------



## CharlesH (Jan 29, 2011)

pwhay said:
			
		

> Since obsession is nine points of the law you have succeeded I had a gaze also as you request on your post at more of your pens. I want you to know my parcel from America arrived this morning containing some choice blanks of the same wood, I have a question to keep the clarity and lighten the deep dark colour of Desert Ironwood burl did you finish only with CA?
> 
> Your pen is deep and has a brilliant finish, was going to suggest it is a keeper but so also I would repeat this with all your other pens.
> 
> ...



Hi Peter,

It's all about using good quality sand paper. Make sure you use MM pads that are new or have low milage. This blank was really light in color, just the finest quality of ironwood but it had quite a few voids as well, most ironwood has voids, so take your time, apply many coats of ca and sand through coats. Please search for my other posts I explained my finishing method a few times. I am typing this on a iPod. 

This one goes in my collection, I am collecting nice burls. 

Charles


----------



## Dai Sensei (Jan 29, 2011)

Fatastic job on an amazing piece of wood    Usually chatoyance is extremely hard to capture by the camera, so the photos are really good too, well done!


----------



## PenPal (Jan 29, 2011)

Charles,

I followed your advice re finishes etc looked back awhile on your submissions and discovered yes you have explained your progress in Pen Finishing together with helpful suggestions proven by you to work for you, for this I thank you.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## mrburls (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes Charles that one would be nice to add to the collection. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## lorbay (Jan 29, 2011)

David Keller said:


> I guess it's alright. I mean, if you like drop dead gorgeous wood and a smooth, glass-like finish. If you're into those kind of things then sure, it's a nice looking pen.


  Ha that is funny, there is a guy in my guild that say's ( it's too shiny) but you know what?? Shiny sells. Lol

Lin.


----------



## wizard (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful pen and outstanding finish !!! Regards, Doc


----------



## just_call_me_dusty (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Toni (Jan 29, 2011)

Charles incredible pens!! Love the chatoyance in the wood


----------



## michael j flett (Jan 29, 2011)

i can only dream of making a pen like that. great work


----------



## tim self (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that's unbelievably beautiful.


----------



## CharlesH (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow thanks for all the comments, this is really inspiring, I shall turn something different tommorow, stay tuned!!! 

Charles


----------



## gvanweerd (Jan 29, 2011)

Very Nice!


----------



## Russell Eaton (Jan 29, 2011)

I think that is the best piece of iron wood that I have seen. Great finish as well.


----------



## Hillbilly (Jan 29, 2011)

Are you going to tell us where we can find such fine pieces of ironwood or you gonna make us suffer? I've see some desert ironwood on here and ironwood burl.


----------



## Rangertrek (Jan 29, 2011)

Spectacular finish and shine.


----------



## CharlesH (Jan 29, 2011)

Suffering? Heck no, this forum is about sharing!

The best ironwood is at http://arizonaironwood.com/

They have FANTASTIC PIECES. I asked them to make me the nicest pen blanks they could in 7/8 size by 5 inches.

I paid each 20$ and they were worth it, I ordered 3. Have a look at what they offer. 

Charles



Hillbilly said:


> Are you going to tell us where we can find such fine pieces of ironwood or you gonna make us suffer? I've see some desert ironwood on here and ironwood burl.


----------



## Dana Fish (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful pens 

What is the pen kit you used ... sorry newbie question.


----------

